# SA helmet that fits like a Shoei M helmet?



## BobC (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm in the market for a new SA helmet for autocrossing and driving schools. I have a Bell now that doesn't fit me very well. To tight in the forehead which gives me a headache after a while. I have a Shoei motorcycle helmet that fits perfectly. Since Shoei doesn't make SA helmets does anyone know of a SA helmet manufacture who's helmets fit like Shoei's? I tried a Simpson helmet on as well but had the same issue as the Bell.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

What about Arai? I tried on an Arai Quantum (M) when I bought mine from overseas for fit purposes, and it was good for that purpose, as my SA-rated Arai fits very similarly.

There are other brands too, like OMP, Sparco, Bieffe, etc.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Try a Simpson.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

I carry OMP and Bell helmets. The OMP has a fit more along the lines of what you're looking for. However, I have also had good luck with Impact helmets and they're fairly cheap as well. I don't carry those though. You can find them at http://www.impactraceproducts.com

Or buy the super-light, carbon OMP helmet. Guaranteed to not give you a headache...ahh, but then it costs $1,499.00. Ouch


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Pinecone said:


> Try a Simpson.


Well, Bob hasn't been back here since posting, but he did say in his original post that he had the same problem with Simpson.

BTW... that carbon OMP looks :jawdrop:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

sounds to me like you were trying to wear too small of a size SA helmet :dunno:


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> sounds to me like you were trying to wear too small of a size SA helmet :dunno:


Not necessarily. Helmets from different manufacturers all have slightly different shapes... just like peoples noggins. I had the same issue with a Bell and going slightly larger did not help, as it was slightly too loose in other areas. Simpsons... I could never get one that felt right either.

The Arai just has a shape that works better for me.

Hence the No. 1 suggestion from most people in helmet topics is: Try it on first. That's the only way to find the helmet/shape that works for you.


----------



## BobC (Jun 17, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions. I tried on a Arai motorcycle helmet the other day. That fit my head very well. I think I'm going to get an Arai GP 5K.


----------



## ryan helfrich (Sep 7, 2004)

i have a arai helmet for my motorcycles....i think arai is the most comfortable, fits way better than shoei.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

BobC said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I tried on a Arai motorcycle helmet the other day. That fit my head very well. I think I'm going to get an Arai GP 5K.


That's the route I went and it worked out well. Good luck!


----------



## BobC (Jun 17, 2003)

racerdave said:


> That's the route I went and it worked out well. Good luck!


Thanks! Now I just have to figure out if I need a large or an extra large. Unfortunatly the motorcycle shop only had one Arai helmet on hand an it was an XL. If fit well but I'd really like to compair the fit to a large.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah, I think you need to do that. When I tried the Quantum on at the motorcycle shop, I tried on a L first. Felt good... maybe too good. It wasn't loose, but was borderline. So I tried on a M just for kicks, figuring it would be too small. Nope, it was perfect. Fit was tighter but in no way uncomfortable. So I went with the M and it was the right choice. (BTW, I ordered a GP5-S from a Japanese kart dealer and saved quite a bit of $$... the GP5-S is basically the same as a GP5-K here).

Sounds like you also might be "in-between" sizes, so definitely try to try on different sizes of the same Arai models. (Like I said, I used the Quantum for my comparison, as previously suggested to me by someone who had done the same successfully before)


----------



## JByrd (Nov 2, 2004)

Since I live here in Race City USA, and about 3 miles from Simpson World, I decided to buy a Simpson Helmet.

If you buy a Simpson helmet, TRY IT ON FIRST!!!!!

Having fit football helmets on players for years in a previous career, I felt fairly confident fitting myself would not be a problem. In fact, I used to test sizing callipers on my own size 7 3/8 head, and indeed, my last helmet was a 7 3/8 Bell.

Well....when I tried on the Simpson, the 7 3/8 was way too big, but a bigger 7 1/2 was too tight.

Ended up with a size 8. It fit perfectly. :rofl:


----------

